# Your quiver of one...



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Starting to slooooowly turning to late summer and the winter still being far on the horizon (on the northern hemisphere) I sit and dream about winter and snow. There are many good deals out there but I have too many boards to start the season with. I'll most likely succumb and buy a new board later into the season...

The other day I got to thinking about which board I would like to have if I could only have just one board. Or maybe if I could only travel with one board and I could either just keep one or if I could buy any board out there.

So I'm curious about what board people would pick for their quiver of one. Of the boards I own it would be a toss up between the Tracer and the Pencil plus. Maybe the Tracer since it's more accessible on piste, but the Pencil is a lot of fun...

If I bought a new board I think my quiver of one would be a Stranda Bowlrider. Even if I haven't even tried it. I've tried the Tree Surfer and it's a super nice board with lots of grip for nice carves but a very nice powder shape. There was no problem dealing with bad resort snow and if I didn't already have a powder board I would probably have bought it last season. The Bowlrider is pretty much the same board but with a full tail.










What would be your dream quiver of one?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I have to say the Ride Superpig purely because I was meant to buy it to update my quiver of one for this season, but it didn't end up coming into NZ in my size... That's right people, NZ is such a small market that we don't even get the full size range  Bring on the 2022 Superpig!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Manicmouse said:


> I have to say the Ride Superpig purely because I was meant to buy it to update my quiver of one for this season, but it didn't end up coming into NZ in my size... That's right people, NZ is such a small market that we don't even get the full size range  Bring on the 2022 Superpig!


That's a nice looking board.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I've not owned a huge amount of boards, but out of the ones I have I'd choose the Yes Standard.

Does park, does all mountain, does powder.

Oh shite, why did I just sell it!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

bazman said:


> I've not owned a huge amount of boards, but out of the ones I have I'd choose the Yes Standard.
> 
> Does park, does all mountain, does powder.
> 
> Oh shite, why did I just sell it!


Because you exchanged it for three other boards??


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> Because you exchanged it for three other boards??


That's the plan - currently 2

Still hurts getting rid of it though


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Because I really don't ride park, a board that I have now checks all the boxes. Nidecker Ultralight. Does everything I need. I have the 158cm so its nimble, fast, excellent in powder and all mountain riding. Even rides switch ok if centered.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

aldenowens said:


> Because I really don't ride park, a board that I have now checks all the boxes. Nidecker Ultralight. Does everything I need. I have the 158cm so its nimble, fast, excellent in powder and all mountain riding. Even rides switch ok if centered.


Nidecker for the win!


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Manicmouse said:


> I have to say the Ride Superpig purely because I was meant to buy it to update my quiver of one for this season, but it didn't end up coming into NZ in my size... That's right people, NZ is such a small market that we don't even get the full size range  Bring on the 2022 Superpig!



Out of the boards I've ridden, and the style/terrain I ride, the Super would be my pick as well.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

A lot of love for the Ride Superpig. For those who have ridden it what makes it your quiver-of-1 pick? I'm interested in trying a short fatty.... snowboard, that is.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If I have to be realistic about it, not just go by my favorite allround board, it would be a 170ish cambered board, because that would still float no matter how deep it is. I can do without rocker.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> If I have to be realistic about it, not just go by my favorite allround board, it would be a 170ish cambered board, because that would still float no matter how deep it is. I can do without rocker.


Like a Cheater 170 or a Speedway 170?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Those would work I guess, but based on the ones I have it's a full camber old burton, not that it needs to be full camber. Long enough, but not too wide.

What I should say is, dream quiver of one would be a nightmare to me.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

For what mostly ride Fullbag Supernaut out of 40+ boards. Mankind is the supreme mammal. For looks only, Burton Custom 159 -97.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snowdaddy said:


> Or maybe if I could only travel with one board and I could either just keep one


The travel quiver of one is the Never Summer Lady *WEST* for me. Rips groomers if wanted, awesome in deep pow and steeps if lucky, fun to mock around if nothing else to do.

Edit: it's Lady *West. *Not Lady Lion. Thanks @Rip154 for pointing out. Lol. I have too many boards 🙃. @Anais: I meant Lady West from NS. Lady Lion is from Radical. A great board, too, but you will hardly find one.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

neni said:


> The travel quiver of one is the Never Summer Lady Lion for me. Rips groomers if wanted, awesome in deep pow and steeps if lucky, fun to mock around if nothing else to do.


Those are good quiver of one qualities. I'd be fine riding my Signal Tailgunner all the time. I think the s-camber is pretty versatile. It could use an aggressive spring structure for the slush, cause all that surface area can feel like velcro in hot snow.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Warpig, because that's all i have.well i do have my Chamonix Chemin for powday and my splitboard Charlie slasher soooo....yup that's it


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

t21 said:


> Warpig, because that's all i have.well i do have my Chamonix Chemin for powday and my splitboard Charlie slasher soooo....yup that's it


Another pig lover!


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Manicmouse said:


> That's right people, NZ is such a small market that we don't even get the full size range  Bring on the 2022 Superpig!


🤣 share your pain.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Snowdaddy said:


> That's a nice looking board.


That's an upper version of war pig, but war pig has a really sick base. If you do jumps, you'd be noticed miles away with that base. 😉


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

neni said:


> The travel quiver of one is the Never Summer Lady Lion for me. Rips groomers if wanted, awesome in deep pow and steeps if lucky, fun to mock around if nothing else to do.


hmmm, interesting, adding this to my list. 
Still looking for a perfect/great daily driver (replacement), I was thinking of Yes Hel Yes, or new Flagship (heard it dialed down torsional flex, so more versatile and playful). But now, probably should check out this one...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

neni said:


> The travel quiver of one is the Never Summer Lady Lion for me. Rips groomers if wanted, awesome in deep pow and steeps if lucky, fun to mock around if nothing else to do.


Hey, that's cheating!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Rip154 said:


> Hey, that's cheating!


Which part?

Edit: oh, shoot! Now I saw it, lol. You got good eyes 👌.
NS Lady WEST it is.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Never Summer West Bound for me. I still have an NS 25, rarely ride, but hanging on to it. Sold a ST, Funslinger, and PT2. West Bound kills it in all conditions (I don't ride park) and is a blast to ride!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Either a Telos Backslash or Endeavor Archetype. That includes park.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

People keep hyping the Archetype... I really want to try one.


----------



## jickx09 (Apr 26, 2019)

Anais said:


> That's an upper version of war pig, but war pig has a really sick base. If you do jumps, you'd be noticed miles away with that base. 😉
> View attachment 154433


Call me crazy but that base itself already makes me want to but that board and the positive reviews just make it worse. The way it reflects on the snow looks great on the videos. Hmm... or maybe I should just try and ride my Burton Process that I got a few months ago on the spring sale.  Aaah winter is still too far in Europe.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

This list changes with my mood honestly, but right now if I got blackballed from the industry my money would go towards one of these:
Niche Story, Aether, or Nightshade, Arbor Coda Rocker, Rome Party Mod, Gnu Hyper Kyarve, Lib Dynamo, Signal Yup, or a K2 Instrument.

The new Rome D.O.D.s on em all.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd sure like to try some of above listed boards. But my current quiver of 1 is my old Amplid Creamer 163, s-profile splitty...could make it work for about any place I'd want to go.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'd sure like to try some of above listed boards. But my current quiver of 1 is my old Amplid Creamer 163, s-profile splitty...could make it work for about any place I'd want to go.


The Creamer can be found so cheap as well...


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I doubt there is a one quiver board out there that will meet all aspects of snowboarding terrain, rider style and conditions. If there was it would undoubtedly be the biggest seller in the market.

So with a one quiver board you'll generally want a ride that covers the *primary* needs of your preferred riding style ie primary park, freestyle, all mountain, freeride, split or powder. If you generally ride conditions that are always groomed and are a hard charger then a stiffer all mountain board will be the go for your one quiver choice. Owning just a park/freestyle board and riding Japan is doable but you're not going to find it really that enjoyable.

However most riders who have addictively embraced snowboarding (ie SBF regulars) will have access to a multitude of different boards to suit the variety of conditions that will occur. A one board quiver is generally going to be assigned to riders first starting out. 

Well for me, a one board quiver choice is going to be a stiffer, slightly directional, full cambered, all mountain ride. This is where I would get my most value for money in the way I ride and covering the conditions I will predomently encounter in Australia. It's not going to be superb in the park or bring me ecstastic joy in the powder but will put a big smile on my face during most of the conditions I'm likely to ride.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

jickx09 said:


> Call me crazy but that base itself already makes me want to but that board and the positive reviews just make it worse. The way it reflects on the snow looks great on the videos. Hmm... or maybe I should just try and ride my Burton Process that I got a few months ago on the spring sale.  Aaah winter is still too far in Europe.


🙄well, you're not alone... else as a woman I won't be knowing it or having that photo of it... saw it once at resort (someone else's), can't stop staring..., on my wishlist too, really want it, but have a few others higher up on the list... sigh~~~


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

neni said:


> @Anais: I meant Lady West from NS. Lady Lion is from Radical. A great board, too, but you will hardly find one.


hmmm~~~ in that case, I think I've already got it on my list from your last recommendation. 😄 but yeah... haven't seen one around thus far... will keep on looking.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If such a horrible world existed where I HAD to have only one board, I'd probably also go with the Endeavor Archetype. I must have put over 100 days on mine before I sold it and never felt like I was on the wrong board, only sold it because of too much overlap and wanting to try other boards.

Aiming to decrease the quiver this season, have just ordered a Salomon Dancehaul to hopefully help me sell 2 others... We'll see how that all works out. I wouldn't be surprised if an Archetype makes its way back in, but that means giving up my Squash which I really don't want to do!


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm down to a 1 board quiver, but it's a board I designed and built my self through powderjet's build your own board class. Basic all mountain, full camber, moderate side cut east coast carvy board but I put on a longish nose with big rocker like I've seen on skis. The nose only sees the snow if it's powder, in which case it gives a lot of float. Looks huge, but only has the running length of a 163 which is good for me at 100 kg. 

Commercial boards I'd go with arbor element rocker or arbor westmark, both of which I've owned. Good solid all around boards that do the majority of conditions very well.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Nivek said:


> This list changes with my mood honestly, but right now if I got blackballed from the industry my money would go towards one of these:
> Niche Story, Aether, or Nightshade, Arbor Coda Rocker, Rome Party Mod, Gnu Hyper Kyarve, Lib Dynamo, Signal Yup, or a K2 Instrument.
> 
> The new Rome D.O.D.s on em all.


How does the Gnu Hyper Kyarve compare to the Nidecker Area? Both obviously directional - already got an Area, is the Hyper Kyarve too close in how it rides and stiffness etc?


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I would have to go Warpig also. Possibly the Superpig but I haven't ridden it so I can't say for sure. I can say that I demo'd a Warpig at the end of the 18/19 season, bought one 2 weeks later, then rode it almost exclusively (about 90%) for the 19/20 season. Well what we had of it anyway. I only got out about 25 times this year but I think I would have kept grabbing it on my way out the door. The Super would probably be better on those hard pack days but the Warpig handled just fine.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

Snowdaddy said:


> Another pig lover!


Love my Warpig too. It does it all carving my midwest icy groomers, riding knee deep powder, and even laps through park. This board is awesome in the trees being so short. It ended up being the only board I rode last year.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

MountainMystic said:


> How does the Gnu Hyper Kyarve compare to the Nidecker Area? Both obviously directional - already got an Area, is the Hyper Kyarve too close in how it rides and stiffness etc?


Completely different boards. The Area is on the performance end of the spectrum, the Hyper Kyarve is on the party end. I would definitely own both.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

The Supernaut is close in specs with the Superpig large. Anyone ridden both?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Nivek said:


> This list changes with my mood honestly, but right now if I got blackballed from the industry my money would go towards one of these:
> Niche Story, Aether, or Nightshade, Arbor Coda Rocker, Rome Party Mod, Gnu Hyper Kyarve, Lib Dynamo, Signal Yup, or a K2 Instrument.
> 
> The new Rome D.O.D.s on em all.


You gonna do a review of the DoD's or Cleavers? Dying to know about these as I might need to replace my Targas sometime next season.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MountainMystic said:


> How does the Gnu Hyper Kyarve compare to the Nidecker Area? Both obviously directional - already got an Area, is the Hyper Kyarve too close in how it rides and stiffness etc?


Hyper Kyarve is more damp, less aggressive, and doesn't push through stuff the same way the Area. Realistically same category and comparable in style but in terms of ride I'd go with Area for more harder charging with rebound and snap and Kyper Kyarve for more playful carving and keeping up with the kids or slow friends.


unsuspected said:


> The Supernaut is close in specs with the Superpig large. Anyone ridden both?


Yes. Two different boards in terms of how they ride.


drblast said:


> You gonna do a review of the DoD's or Cleavers? Dying to know about these as I might need to replace my Targas sometime next season.


If _fingers crossed_ we get to a somewhat normal season I will be riding both of those for review, right now they're just sitting on the Alter of Snowboarding waiting.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

While I’m tempted to say my Quiver of 1 would be my Sims Id probably say my SPAM as the Sims is unwieldy in trees.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> While I’m tempted to say my Quiver of 1 would be my Sims Id probably say my SPAM as the Sims is unwieldy in trees.


I can't relate to the current Sims boards. They have some convincing to do before it's a "real" brand again. Don't have anything against Sims, but don't see what they have to offer either, while sharing shapes with random generic brands.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> I can't relate to the current Sims boards. They have some convincing to do before it's a "real" brand again. Don't have anything against Sims, but don't see what they have to offer either, while sharing shapes with random generic brands.


yea I’m glad I got the TS Pro while it could. I have no idea what’s up with this new stuff. It’s not for me though.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Hyper Kyarve is more damp, less aggressive, and doesn't push through stuff the same way the Area. Realistically same category and comparable in style but in terms of ride I'd go with Area for more harder charging with rebound and snap and Kyper Kyarve for more playful carving and keeping up with the kids or slow friends.


Sounds like the Hyper Kyarve has more of a party board vibe, would a K2 Party Platter be better for that?


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I have a Bataleon Boss and really don’t need much more. East coast rider, not much POW, some park with my son, I’m good to go


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> While I’m tempted to say my Quiver of 1 would be my Sims Id probably say my SPAM as the Sims is unwieldy in trees.


Have you spent a lot of time on the Sims board?


----------



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

Furberg freeride. The one true board that elevates riding for speed and steeps. I will say it lacks pop and while its not dull at slow speeds, it's no pliable butter pad which I know some people like. For my riding style of high speed, stability, and cliffs - it does it all but still gives me the freestyle flexibility of simple grabs and 3's. I've ridden other freeride boards and I don't think any compare to the furberg for stability at speed through variable conditions.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

onitsukatiger said:


> Furberg freeride. The one true board that elevates riding for speed and steeps. I will say it lacks pop and while its not dull at slow speeds, it's no pliable butter pad which I know some people like. For my riding style of high speed, stability, and cliffs - it does it all but still gives me the freestyle flexibility of simple grabs and 3's. I've ridden other freeride boards and I don't think any compare to the furberg for stability at speed through variable conditions.


But never downsize on one of those, doesn't work, and isn't needed either.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Warpig 54 for me at the moment. Currently ride it still the most of my boards.
Deep in Japan or spring laps in the park, all good.
I never feel like it's 100% the best board ever but I always have a good time on it. 
Keen to try a superpig as I prefer camber to flat profile.
I feel like the yes standard could be an epic 1 board quiver but Id want to try a smaller size than I have demoed.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> Have you spent a lot of time on the Sims board?


I spent the first half of last season on a new to me 2017 Sims Pro but noticed the camber profile/core was all warped and fucked up. Knowing this would be the last year for Sims I ordered a brand new one but only got 2 days on it before the season ended. The ride was similar with more rebound in the new one as the camber profile wasn't warped out. For charging, carving and turning its amazing. It will cruise nicely and soul carve too. Its good enough but doesn't shine through the park, just like me...

Its an all mountain board that can free ride with ease as long as its not too deep, but I ride the east coast and that is not an issue here. Ironic how suited it is for east coast riding, it was a little odd riding it at Stratton on Jake Burton Day.

Honestly, its a very simple snowboard and reminds me of my old Palmers, which makes sense for a bunch of reasons, except it doesn't try to kill me whenever it can. I imagine thats due to the slightly rockered tips.


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

Snowdaddy said:


> Starting to slooooowly turning to late summer and the winter still being far on the horizon (on the northern hemisphere) I sit and dream about winter and snow. There are many good deals out there but I have too many boards to start the season with. I'll most likely succumb and buy a new board later into the season...
> 
> The other day I got to thinking about which board I would like to have if I could only have just one board. Or maybe if I could only travel with one board and I could either just keep one or if I could buy any board out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

I would suggest the Never Summer Snowtrooper,I love it and it is a great all mountain board for Colorado conditions. Equally telling is that a lot of the lift ops at Steamboat ride this board too.


----------



## Snarblinge (Feb 7, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> I have to say the Ride Superpig purely because I was meant to buy it to update my quiver of one for this season, but it didn't end up coming into NZ in my size... That's right people, NZ is such a small market that we don't even get the full size range  Bring on the 2022 Superpig!











Ride Superpig Snowboard 2022


Live life high on the hog with this high-end snowboard that tackles every type of terrain The SUPERPIG infuses high-end tech into our best-selling WARPIG shape for an elite all-mountain deck. If you find yourself seeking out something big and bad, avoid the other pigs and take shelter with the...




www.basenz.com





Trying to scrape it together to pick up one too, trialled one last year, so keen.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> I doubt there is a one quiver board out there that will meet all aspects of snowboarding terrain, rider style and conditions. If there was it would undoubtedly be the biggest seller in the market.
> 
> So with a one quiver board you'll generally want a ride that covers the *primary* needs of your preferred riding style ie primary park, freestyle, all mountain, freeride, split or powder. If you generally ride conditions that are always groomed and are a hard charger then a stiffer all mountain board will be the go for your one quiver choice. Owning just a park/freestyle board and riding Japan is doable but you're not going to find it really that enjoyable.
> 
> ...


The board I can think of that most closely resembles this including being a top seller is the Burton Custom Camber.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Snarblinge said:


> Ride Superpig Snowboard 2022
> 
> 
> Live life high on the hog with this high-end snowboard that tackles every type of terrain The SUPERPIG infuses high-end tech into our best-selling WARPIG shape for an elite all-mountain deck. If you find yourself seeking out something big and bad, avoid the other pigs and take shelter with the...
> ...


Do it mate! How did you find the demo?

Where are you based?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yes. Two different boards in terms of how they ride.


What did you think of the fullbag supernaut? I don't see a review out on your site so even more curious about the omission.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Since this thread has been resurrected I'll bite.

So last year I decided to get rid of all my boards (except a rock board) and replaced them with a '19 Rossi One LF 161w. This year I upgraded pictured Cartels with with Rome Katanas and I have to say it's a pretty damn solid combo. Very versatile. My only complaint is that I would have like just a tad more camber. That, and that I'm feeling a silent resentment towards myself for not riding something cooler. 😅 Like a Gremlin, or a Niche Story...


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Thread revival update;

157 Dancehaul for the quiver of one, if there was a 162 Banker I'd likely say that. Spending a lot of time on my 159 and just love turning and burning around the mountain on it, so much power and drive, tonnes of rebound from the camber, sidecut is spot on for the board. Needs to be a touch wider and have a bit more float to work as a quiver of one for me, so hoping they make a 162 🤞


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Seppuccu said:


> Since this thread has been resurrected I'll bite.
> 
> So last year I decided to get rid of all my boards (except a rock board) and replaced them with a '19 Rossi One LF 161w. This year I upgraded pictured Cartels with with Rome Katanas and I have to say it's a pretty damn solid combo. Very versatile. My only complaint is that I would have like just a tad more camber. That, and that I'm feeling a silent resentment towards myself for not riding something cooler. 😅 Like a Gremlin, or a Niche Story...


Yeah the One doesn't have core clout or glamor but that with some Katanas is a fucking damn good one board quiver. I support that 110%.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

One LF for me too, 2018 156 with Now Pilots. And a flat-top Clash for dragging over the plywood & nails in the domes.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

After three seasons on it, still gonna be a Rome Mod Camber with Katanas for my one board quiver. Not the best for powder but I can set it back and do more squats. It's that good for everything else I like to do.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Yeah the One doesn't have core clout or glamor but that with some Katanas is a fucking damn good one board quiver. I support that 110%.


Thanks! I'm happy I've done something right for once. 💚


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I really want to say that I'd pick the Signal yup with malavita's but that would make for a really sub par experience on the true ice coast days. The hold on hardpack is pretty good if I keep the edges sharp, but the board is S-Camber and doesn't have a ton of EE because of the shape. I love the signal Omni's edgehold, but at 158, it's my longest board which can sometimes be an issue in the trees. The profile is actually kind of aggressive, which is great on ice, but makes the board a bit catchy at times. Not really what I'd pick to mellow out on a day.

I guess I'd have to go with the Iguchi pro camber with cartel x's. Yeah, sure... it's an aggressive freeride camber board you say... That's the thing though, the flex of the board is overrated. It's really not THAT stiff. The lifted contact points make for a board you can ride mellow on without it punishing you since it rolls from edge to edge. Turn the speed up and it comes alive. The edge tech is mellow enough to not be grabby but is awesome to have on hardpack/ice. If you get dumped on, just slam the bindings back and enjoy. As @Nivek has said, the board rides way better than the 1.5mm of taper in the specs would lead you to believe.

I haven't taken it in the trees yet, but I think it'd be fine there too.
So, yeah, my 156cm Arbor Iguchi Pro Camber would be my pick.

Honestly if you keep the edges sharp on the yup it's pretty good on the hard pack and maybe the 157.5 would have been better than my 153.5, but when it actually gets dicey there's really no comparison. It's a lot more fun to ride than the guchi and would be my pick if I was in a position where I'd just skip the shitty days out, but sometimes you just gotta get out there and the guch has your back in those scenarios.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I recently got a Vimana Continental Directional 157 and its making a good argument for being the only board I'd ever need. 'Modern' camber, just above medium flex, 4mm taper, plain graphics. Just feels like a snowboard in the best possible way. I'm going back and forth between Katanas and Now Pilots while I decide whether I'm all in on the skate tech system.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Thread revival update;
> 
> 157 Dancehaul for the quiver of one, if there was a 162 Banker I'd likely say that. Spending a lot of time on my 159 and just love turning and burning around the mountain on it, so much power and drive, tonnes of rebound from the camber, sidecut is spot on for the board. Needs to be a touch wider and have a bit more float to work as a quiver of one for me, so hoping they make a 162 🤞


You should check out the Tur Buteo 157. Demoed that for some laps and if I didn't have a big quiver which includes the Banker 159(also wishing for a 162 but don't think that will ever happen since its only Bryan Fox's quiver now) that board could have been the only one. 
Was actually thinking about selling the Banker, Orbit and Supernaut for that board but its more fun having more  They also make one in 162 but that way bigger and maybe not for a one only board.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

My Rossi XV 159 with flow nx2. Floats in rare pow days, mag for the ice and short enough to take in the trees.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

Korua TF plus with malavitas


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

Nitro fusion 159 with Now Pilots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Defo Amplid Surfari...amazing on and off piste and in most snow conditions. I don’t really care about riding switch and I found the surfari (much) more suitable on hard pack and ice than the Koruas. Amazing all condition weapon

bindings I’m not too fuzzed, tried union falcor and Genesis x but guess others work equally as well


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

edi414 said:


> Defo Amplid Surfari...amazing on and off piste and in most snow conditions. I don’t really care about riding switch and I found the surfari (much) more suitable on hard pack and ice than the Koruas. Amazing all condition weapon
> 
> bindings I’m not too fuzzed, tried union falcor and Genesis x but guess others work equally as well


Agreed, I could definitely ride my Surfari every day.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ride Warpig 154 with Burton step-on


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

The title of this thread describes a world I don’t wanna live in


----------



## Kjr3612 (Feb 14, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I really want to say that I'd pick the Signal yup with malavita's but that would make for a really sub par experience on the true ice coast days. The hold on hardpack is pretty good if I keep the edges sharp, but the board is S-Camber and doesn't have a ton of EE because of the shape. I love the signal Omni's edgehold, but at 158, it's my longest board which can sometimes be an issue in the trees. The profile is actually kind of aggressive, which is great on ice, but makes the board a bit catchy at times. Not really what I'd pick to mellow out on a day.
> 
> I guess I'd have to go with the Iguchi pro camber with cartel x's. Yeah, sure... it's an aggressive freeride camber board you say... That's the thing though, the flex of the board is overrated. It's really not THAT stiff. The lifted contact points make for a board you can ride mellow on without it punishing you since it rolls from edge to edge. Turn the speed up and it comes alive. The edge tech is mellow enough to not be grabby but is awesome to have on hardpack/ice. If you get dumped on, just slam the bindings back and enjoy. As @Nivek has said, the board rides way better than the 1.5mm of taper in the specs would lead you to believe.
> 
> ...



I was torn between the Arbor Iguchi Rocker and Arbor Coda Rocker. I play in the park a bit more at my smaller home mountain , so the Coda being a setback Twin was appealing. I don’t charge super hard , but I ride a ton of varying terrain and prefer a little looser feel for those smaller mountain days. The “grip tech “ edge contact points under foot give you the best of both worlds for float in powder and grip on hard pack , even in a rocker board. 
Gets my nod for a quiver of one that really doesn’t get the acknowledgement it should. 

43yrs Old
Rider specs
6 ft 185lbs
Burton Ion Leather Boots 10.5
Union Atlas / Burton Malavita 
Advanced/Expert


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

edi414 said:


> Defo Amplid Surfari...amazing on and off piste and in most snow conditions. I don’t really care about riding switch and I found the surfari (much) more suitable on hard pack and ice than the Koruas. Amazing all condition weapon
> 
> bindings I’m not too fuzzed, tried union falcor and Genesis x but guess others work equally as well


Are we talking like legit ice coast level ice or like 'oh on it hasn't snowed in a week the season is ruined' level ice?


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

ridethecliche said:


> Are we talking like legit ice coast level ice or like 'oh on it hasn't snowed in a week the season is ruined' level ice?


TF is 9mm wider than Sufari, looks like it is harder for some to put a wider board on edge. Once it is on edge it is up to the rider how to maintain balance or work with the pressure. Personal preferences based on rider’s style, technic, boot size i guess being translated into “board’s edge hold quality”, some like it wider some narrower. It is kinda vague what one means by describing an edge hold as poor or good without attributing the feeling to particular qualities of a board as well as its rider


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah east coast ice is a different beast. I moved to Utah from the east coast 5 years ago and I’ve yet to experience anything remotely close to what i would consider icey.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> Yeah east coast ice is a different beast. I moved to Utah from the east coast 5 years ago and I’ve yet to experience anything remotely close to what i would consider icey.


That's my point exactly. Whenever someone from out west or from mountain areas of Europe comments that something has good edge hold on ice... I wonder. If the majority of snow isn't man made then there's just no comparison! 

I have a video of me eating shiza the other day I'll have to post. Was side slipping and talking to my gf when my rear contact point touched ice. I was down before I even realized what was going on....!


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> That's my point exactly. Whenever someone from out west or from mountain areas of Europe comments that something has good edge hold on ice... I wonder. If the majority of snow isn't man made then there's just no comparison!
> 
> I have a video of me eating shiza the other day I'll have to post. Was side slipping and talking to my gf when my rear contact point touched ice. I was down before I even realized what was going on....!


Well haven’t seen the conditions where you ride so hard for me to compare. I had some first hand experience on ‘European’ ice and edgehold was good...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Have ridden ice coast in both powder and scraped manmade snow, and can confirm this exists in Europe too, it's just not the same as high altitude natural snow which you often find in the Alps.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

I don't own the 156, rather the 162, but the Fullbag Blunt Diamond 156 would be my choice. Chunder busting turn on a dime laying a trench tail sinking damp beast that it is.


----------



## pjay_tpl (Nov 20, 2019)

Bumping this up for more Superpig love.

Just received a Ride Superpig 2022 in 148 for my daily beater, thanks to same day delivery courier.

Keeping a 151 Burton Name Dropper on tap this season for a more playful, flexi park board - just in case.. But from everything I've read to date on the Superpig, I suspect this is my one board to rule them, hopefully ending my constant buy, ride twice and sell habit 

Sold a Nidecker and a Rome to part fund it. Probs selling a Bataleon Evil Twin too, but it's a 10 year anniversary graphic and so pretty, and would look so good on the wall so who knows.

Anyway, amped on the Superpig - it just oozes 'shred me' vibes!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So I did get to ride the Bowlrider from Stranda. It is very nice board. Turns very nice and is very nice to look at. It's not my personal quiver of one but for a lot of people I think it could be. There are a several boards I could be happy with, but I still haven't found a quiver of one for me. And my quiver of one doesn't even have to work in the park. Just carving, powder and riding small resorts with the kids.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Snowdaddy said:


> So I did get to ride the Bowlrider from Stranda. It is very nice board. Turns very nice and is very nice to look at. It's not my personal quiver of one but for a lot of people I think it could be. There are a several boards I could be happy with, but I still haven't found a quiver of one for me. And my quiver of one doesn't even have to work in the park. Just carving, powder and riding small resorts with the kids.


Is it a similar flex to the Shorty, just for tighter turns?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> Is it a similar flex to the Shorty, just for tighter turns?


I think it's similar to the Shorty. I only rode the 169 Shorty but maybe the !64 Shorty is even more like the Bowlrider.

Liked the nose better on the Shorty and it made more "me" turns. The Shorty 169 is one of my all time favorite boards.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Snowdaddy said:


> So I did get to ride the Bowlrider from Stranda. It is very nice board. Turns very nice and is very nice to look at. It's not my personal quiver of one but for a lot of people I think it could be. There are a several boards I could be happy with, but I still haven't found a quiver of one for me. And my quiver of one doesn't even have to work in the park. Just carving, powder and riding small resorts with the kids.


Tur Pluv 159 or Buteo 157


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

unsuspected said:


> Tur Pluv 159 or Buteo 157


The Pluv looks great. Whats the flex like?


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Kevington said:


> The Pluv looks great. Whats the flex like?


Have only ridden Buteo 157 and 162 which are stiff boards


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Kjr3612 said:


> I was torn between the Arbor Iguchi Rocker and Arbor Coda Rocker. I play in the park a bit more at my smaller home mountain , so the Coda being a setback Twin was appealing. I don’t charge super hard , but I ride a ton of varying terrain and prefer a little looser feel for those smaller mountain days. The “grip tech “ edge contact points under foot give you the best of both worlds for float in powder and grip on hard pack , even in a rocker board.
> Gets my nod for a quiver of one that really doesn’t get the acknowledgement it should.
> 
> 43yrs Old
> ...


What size coda?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

For a quiver of one that fits my riding style (more on the freestyle than the freeride side lately) it is my Nitro Suprateam 162. It has a big surface so it floats good enough in slush and can handle some powder. A full camber profile with a long EE and a long sidecut for railing eurocarves. Great grip. Spins easy and pops hard. Stiffer tips (they soften up quickly at the very ends but not too early so they don’t fold at a higher board angle), a flex point in the mid section. Still butterable enough for my needs. If it had a radial sidecut at 9,2 m without that 7,3 m progressive part at the tail I’d call it near perfect for me for a true do-it-all charger board.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Suprateam looks like a great board. Nitro looks like they have a lot of overlap in this style board. Suprateam, Highlander, Pantera...


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Suprateam looks like a great board. Nitro looks like they have a lot of overlap in this style board. Suprateam, Highlander, Pantera...


I currently own both - Nitro Suprateam 162 and Pantera 166. Shred buds have Panteras 163 and 166W. Take an all mountain board as a starting point and push it towards the freestyle side - you have the Suprateam. Push it towards freeride - the Pantera. Suprateam is extremely light, Pantera on the lighter side. Both have a directional flex but nothing extreme. For example Korua Otto feels way more directional flex-wise.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Have you ever tried a k2 manifest?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Have you ever tried a k2 manifest?


Hah, the Team version of the Manifest in 160W is on my shortlist next season. I’m also telling my friend with similar preferences and riding style to grab one. A long sidecut (and a radial one), camber dominant, wide enough and loaded with tech.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> Hah, the Team version of the Manifest in 160W is on my shortlist next season. I’m also telling my friend with similar preferences and riding style to grab one. A long sidecut (and a radial one), camber dominant, wide enough and loaded with tech.


When you say wide enough whats your boot size? I was torn between getting the 62 and the 60w and I have size 10 k2s...my question on this board is I cant figure out from the reviews if it is a stiff death plank or a true all rounder...


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> When you say wide enough whats your boot size? I was torn between getting the 62 and the 60w and I have size 10 k2s...my question on this board is I cant figure out from the reviews if it is a stiff death plank or a true all rounder...


9,5 US Adidas Tactical so 275 mondo, 292 mm boot length. I like wider boards for carving, the sweet spot is around 275 mm at the back insert for me. I don’t think it’s a stiff plank.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> 9,5 US Adidas Tactical so 275 mondo, 292 mm boot length. I like wider boards for carving, the sweet spot is around 275 mm at the back insert for me. I don’t think it’s a stiff plank.


Whats your take on the manifest vs the broadcast? The reviews are all over the place. Im thinking to add one next year as my daily driver


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Whats your take on the manifest vs the broadcast? The reviews are all over the place. Im thinking to add one next year as my daily driver


I’ve only ridden K2 Standard (my first own board) and K2 Simple Pleasures (2 friends own these) so my experience with K2 is much more limited than with other brands. To me, based on riding several boards with the specs similar to these 2 and the available reviews, the Broadcast looks like a all mountain freeride board that requires a less aggressive rider and is generally easier to handle while the Manifest is more of a high end all mountain board. But I haven’t ridden them yet. There are some owners of the Manifest here @JDA ?

What aspecs of your one board quiver are the most important? Any specific needs like a longer sidecut or a particular profile?


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Manifest is good for going fast, it doesn't like going slow and its not playful. Once up to speed I feel indestructible on it, you can go as fast as you dare. It's for an advanced rider who wants to go fast and send big jumps, it is the hard charger in my quiver of 7.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Manifest just seems like a more expensive and park/tricks friendly version, but it does have a longer sidecut and some tech to make it react better to input. If you are more into turning and tricks than just blasting it might be worth it. K2 seems to make well tuned boards for turning in general these days, so in that sense the Broadcast shouldn’t be far off, just not as quick and smooth.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> Manifest just seems like a more expensive and park/tricks friendly version, but it does have a longer sidecut and some tech to make it react better to input. If you are more into turning and tricks than just blasting it might be worth it. K2 seems to make well tuned boards for turning in general these days, so in that sense the Broadcast shouldn’t be far off, just not as quick and smooth.


Hmmm I feel like I already have that Mack Truck in my quiver though. I think Im looking forward to something that takes me back to the good old days of 1 bord per season


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Hmmm I feel like I already have that Mack Truck in my quiver though. I think Im looking forward to something that takes me back to the good old days of 1 bord per season


Ride Wildlife or Capita Outerspace Living might be another option


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Ride Wildlife or Capita Outerspace Living might be another option


Don’t know about the Wildlife but the OSL (my friend has one) isn’t something I’d pick if carving is one of the priorities.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> Don’t know about the Wildlife but the OSL (my friend has one) isn’t something I’d pick if carving is one of the priorities.


Not enough beef? Capitas are kind of like that


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Not enough beef? Capitas are kind of like that


Not really, the Capitas I’ve tried are actually quite beefy between the bindings (owned the Kazu and Slush Slasher, still owning the Mercury and Asymulator). The OSL just doesn’t blow my mind though it’s cheap so ok.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> Not really, the Capitas I’ve tried are actually quite beefy between the bindings (owned the Kazu and Slush Slasher, still owning the Mercury and Asymulator). The OSL just doesn’t blow my mind though it’s cheap so ok.


Did you ever check out the DC space echo?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Did you ever check out the DC space echo?


No DC yet.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Capita Outerspace Living has a really nice sidecut, its excellent for carving. I have a lot of good carving boards but this one really surprised me because that's not why I bought it.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

My Quiver of One: 
2012 GNU Riders Choice 157.5

Nowadays, the RC serves as my early season board.

Sometimes I miss the simpler days of having just one board for everything. I rode the RC for 4 seasons as my (true & only) Quiver of One.

Have not done that with any other board since then.


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

JDA said:


> Capita Outerspace Living has a really nice sidecut, its excellent for carving. I have a lot of good carving boards but this one really surprised me because that's not why I bought it.


Seems like a very easgoing board


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeahti87 said:


> No DC yet.


I think covid was hard on DC, their 2022 catalog is terrible. But the Space Echo has always been on my radar. It basically has the dimensions of a Burton Custom but just the raw wood construction. Its the board that their team rides but they discontinued it…


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I think it's time to resurrect this thread!

It's decided. A new board is needed... 

I've decided to get rid of some boards and do another try for the "quiver of one" board. A quiver of one that will compliment a Pencil plus and a Bullet Train. A backup option is going to be the Tracer.

It will be mostly on piste with some easy going off piste. It's not a park board, it can be a directional board or a twin. Powder isn't a big thing, but it's not a downside if it can handle some of it. It should be relatively easy going but it has to handle some carving with a +100kg. As little volume shift as possible, although it doesn't have to bo super narrow. Normal to semi wide is best. I'll be doing some skidded turns on it, and I prefer it to not be too wide for that.

On the radar for my new daily board is:

Yes Basic UnInc RDM
Yes Typo
Korua Transition Finder (the new one)
Salomon Sick Stick (the new one)
Salomon Ultimate Ride
Tur Pluv

I will have some time to demo some of those boards at the start of the season (December).


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> Powder isn't a big thing,


This doesn't make any sense to me!

I've been wanting a TF as a "quiver of one" all conditions board but I keep buying more powder boards.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

treehugger said:


> This doesn't make any sense to me!
> 
> I've been wanting a TF as a "quiver of one" all conditions board but I keep buying more powder boards.


I already have a Pencil plus for powder...


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

If I had to have a quiver of one, it would be a powder board.  Tailgunner all day... Or maybe a Surfari. Even having a theoretical quiver of one is too hard!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowdaddy said:


> Powder isn't a big thing,


Each of those is a word, but strung together in that order they're gibberish.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Donutz said:


> Each of those is a word, but strung together in that order they're gibberish.


My "quiver of one" doesn't need to be a powder board because powder isn't a big thing. On those days when I get powder, it's great fun. They're far apart, and I can easily grab my other quiver of one then.

But the heretic in me often dream about those perfect corduroy days with no one in your way, riding those seldom achieved perfect arcs on a Bullet Train. This board however have to work in most normal conditions with people in my way and kids to mind. Then when you get that open space it needs to hold up to some carving.


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Snowdaddy said:


> I already have a Pencil plus for powder...


Yeah I was joking (kinda).

I need a "one board quiver"that can handle varied conditions. We often get storms that start as rain and end as powder. So depending on how quick snow levels drop and how extreme wind is I might need to hit trees for powder, manage some turns on wind blown bare ice, carve dense wind pack in steep open bowls, and at some point do some turns on sun baked dense sierra cement. I always just grab a wide powder board after a storm but it would be nice to have an option when needed that could handle whatever I run into.

Don't have Korua quite figured out yet but know I want one and TF 157 might handle a lot the conditions above.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

treehugger said:


> Yeah I was joking (kinda).
> 
> I need a "one board quiver"that can handle varied conditions. We often get storms that start as rain and end as powder. So depending on how quick snow levels drop and how extreme wind is I might need to hit trees for powder, manage some turns on wind blown bare ice, carve dense wind pack in steep open bowls, and at some point do some turns on sun baked dense sierra cement. I always just grab a wide powder board after a storm but it would be nice to have an option when needed that could handle whatever I run into.
> 
> Don't have Korua quite figured out yet but know I want one and TF 157 might handle a lot the conditions above.


Now I feel like I need two quiver of one...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

i have many ones in my quiver, does that count?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

So is the Basic UnInc a one off edition or is it coming back next year?


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

why do this to yourself? snowboards are not that expensive, they go on sale every year, and you only need one set of bindings to swap between them. As we speak level 9 sports has a rossignol sushi on sale for $250. Over the summer endeavor had their archetype on sale for $250. For the love of snowboarding, just buy a quiver!

Funny thing is, my quiver right now is mostly filled with pretty versatile boards. Jones flagship, Jones Stratos, Arbor Crosscut, and Endeavor Ranger. Any one of those could be a quiver of one, but they all ride differently and are good for different conditions. Stratos might be the most versatile, but I could ride any one of them on any given day and be happy.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My quiver of one is whatever board I'm riding that day. I do tend to have a favorite that I ride most of the time, but the favorite changes over the course of the season.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

easyrider16 said:


> why do this to yourself? snowboards are not that expensive, they go on sale every year, and you only need one set of bindings to swap between them. As we speak level 9 sports has a rossignol sushi on sale for $250. Over the summer endeavor had their archetype on sale for $250. For the love of snowboarding, just buy a quiver!
> 
> Funny thing is, my quiver right now is mostly filled with pretty versatile boards. Jones flagship, Jones Stratos, Arbor Crosscut, and Endeavor Ranger. Any one of those could be a quiver of one, but they all ride differently and are good for different conditions. Stratos might be the most versatile, but I could ride any one of them on any given day and be happy.


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

easyrider16 said:


> why do this to yourself? snowboards are not that expensive, they go on sale every year, and you only need one set of bindings to swap between them.


One set? Nahh, come on. The characteristics of the binding need to match the board. Two different bindings make the same board completely different to ride.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I honestly didn’t mind having a lot of boards. For no reason at all they all have sentimental value for me. Even the Slush Slasher I only used one day. For travelling it makes sense to have a small set of boards though. One “quiver of one “ and one or two niche boards.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm sentimentally attached to my boards as well. It's always been really hard for me to sell anything. I usually pass decks along to my friends and family so they're still kinda in my life.


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

I used to have every board I ever owned in my basement, just taking up space because I couldn't be arsed to sell them. Then I changed jobs, took a pay cut, and had more time on my hands. I sold three snowboards and raised like $500, allowing me to purchase more snowboards. Since then, I've been buying and selling every year.

I do half wish I would have kept them all, because they all have fond memories attached to them. But really they were just sitting in my basement collecting dust, and my wife would never have been okay with me putting them up on display anywhere. Not sure where I could even do that with the 6 or 7 snowboards I've sold, plus the four I own now. So practicality won out over sentimentality. I do have pictures of most of them, though. You could call this Easyrider's lost quiver:


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I love the "I need a quiver of one to complement my other two boards" idea.

This is like Mervin-level marketing right there. :-D


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

drblast said:


> I love the "I need a quiver of one to complement my other two boards" idea.
> 
> This is like Mervin-level marketing right there. :-D


Yes, it is. NOW BE QUIET BEFORE ANYONE FINDS OUT. EVERYONE NEEDS MORE SNOWBOARDS. MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRREEE


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

Back on topic, if could just have one board it would most likely Korua TF plus that I would split. It can handle a little of all, floats ok, rides switch ok, carves awesome, decent pop, would work for freestyle.

But then I would need 3 sets of bindings a pair of soft freestyle bindings, one stiff set and one for splitting.

Or maybe the Jones MT Twin split and go up a size for better float.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Snowdaddy said:


> I think it's time to resurrect this thread!
> 
> It's decided. A new board is needed...
> 
> ...



I am ordering the K2 Manifest Team 156CM tomorrow. Based on your current quiver, and how you like to ride, it maybe something to look at. Avran loves the thing, and it seems like its a better flex and a tad lighter than the regular Manifest. All Mountain Freeride, with Freestyle flair. I'm gonna give it a try....


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

This year I have a 159 capiter mercura for the not do nothing board of choice. Used it last year for the same, and lots of hopes I don't merk it b4 the season is done. However I'm highly doubtful, the bEast has to eat after all


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

aldenowens said:


> I am ordering the K2 Manifest Team 156CM tomorrow. Based on your current quiver, and how you like to ride, it maybe something to look at. Avran loves the thing, and it seems like its a better flex and a tad lighter than the regular Manifest. All Mountain Freeride, with Freestyle flair. I'm gonna give it a try....


That’s an interesting board. I will see if I can demo it in a couple of weeks.


----------

